# Navarre?



## honeyhole (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm heading down to Navarre Beach tomorrow through Friday and was wondering if it's worth my time bring all of my rods or should I just work a spoon in the early am and call it a day.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I would bring more than one rod. I cant go fishing without bringing at least 3 rods.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

It all depends on the water conditions. Before Hurricane Michael red tide began to set in. However, it might be cleaned out now. Call the pier, check the water, bring all your rods, you just never know what to expect. For me, I fish Navarre all the time and 3/4 of the time the June Grass benched me for the day. However, if you come down you would kick your self if the water was clear and you only had 1 rod. Always....prepare for the best!!!!! I live here in Navarre, just get out and fish!!!!


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Plus I will give you some stuff to try, while your here. Message me privately where you’ll be.


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

First light is the best chance for stud pompano I got 2 the first few cast Sunday morning!! They are here


----------



## honeyhole (Sep 19, 2016)

I can't figure out how to PM on here.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

honeyhole said:


> I can't figure out how to PM on here.


Click on the username and select PM.


----------



## Psych0 (Jul 5, 2018)

Honey hole you won't be able to send pm's until you made 15 post. Looks like you are only at 14.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Email me at [email protected], i’ll Give you a couple of sand flea flies and my Pomp Chews I’ve been working on. If your coming to my hometown beach you move to the front of the line on free stuff. Good Luck!

Tony Faggioni


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow , I was Navarre pier yesterday and the water was mudd and nothing being caught except sharks and catfish... maybe it cleared out ???


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Michael took out a lot of the moving room i use on Navarre to find fish, but im a recluse and try to avoid people and find fish. SFM knows the sandwich fishing from the beach a lot better than me, and he will steer you in the right direction...


----------

